# UFC 52 Dan Severn will be on there



## ppko (Mar 15, 2005)

On the next UFC Mr. Severn will be making an appearance he sent me an e-mail telling me this I am not sure what he will be doing but I am sure that he will be there to either challenge a fighter or maybe for just a special guest appearance not really sure, well anyways it should be a good show with Chuck vs Randy not really for sure who else is fighting but I will be watching.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 17, 2005)

ppko said:
			
		

> On the next UFC Mr. Severn will be making an appearance he sent me an e-mail telling me this I am not sure what he will be doing but I am sure that he will be there to either challenge a fighter or maybe for just a special guest appearance not really sure, well anyways it should be a good show with Chuck vs Randy not really for sure who else is fighting but I will be watching.


Glad to see Dan Severn back associated with the UFC.  Dan put on a class for my department in February, he's a heck of a guy, and if you are a law enforcement officer, he has a great program for police departments.


----------



## ppko (Mar 18, 2005)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> Glad to see Dan Severn back associated with the UFC. Dan put on a class for my department in February, he's a heck of a guy, and if you are a law enforcement officer, he has a great program for police departments.


He is one of the nicer guys that I have met a great instructor one thing about Dan that  a lot of people don't know is that he is a well educated man he has a Masters in english and I believe that he has his teaching license.


----------



## Pittbull (Mar 18, 2005)

he may be getting inducted into the mma hall of fame or what ever they did for Gracie and Shamrock a couple of UFCs ago.I saw Severn fight on the 12th of March and he did not preform well at all.Not the normally agrssive Beast he usally is.Maybe he is announcing his retirement.Who knows he's still a hell of a grappler I'll be looking for him on there too.Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ace (Mar 18, 2005)

Dan is a True Champion & anything he desides
will only go on with The Legend that is the Beast.


He has had some Great Fights & some not so Great Fights.
But weather He won or Lost He came Back every Time.

Dan Will alway's be envolved with MMA.
in some way


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 20, 2005)

Dan Severn will be the first to admit that he's 15 years past his prime.  Still, to be a top competitor at 45+ at all is an amazing feet.  I've heard Dan say several times he likes to compete, because it puts bread on the table, but he loves to teach.  He's a wonderful instructor and a real nice guy.  If you ever get the chance to take one of his MMA seminars, I highly recommend them.


----------



## ace (Mar 23, 2005)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> Dan Severn will be the first to admit that he's 15 years past his prime.  Still, to be a top competitor at 45+ at all is an amazing feet.  I've heard Dan say several times he likes to compete, because it puts bread on the table, but he loves to teach.  He's a wonderful instructor and a real nice guy.  If you ever get the chance to take one of his MMA seminars, I highly recommend them.



Dan is an Inspiration to me & many other
MMA Fighters. He like several other MMA Fighters
set the path we now take.

Dan will compete forever in some type
of action till The Gates of heaven open up & take him home

I would jump at the chance to train with him.


----------



## JDenz (Mar 27, 2005)

I am pretty sure he is being put into the hall of fame.  He is a long way from fighting in UFC anytime soon.  He has had a few okay fights, but he had two of the worst fights in MMA History.   He did change the sport and brought wrestlers and better athletes in so you have to give him props


----------



## Pittbull (Mar 30, 2005)

Dan is a great competetor in all ways imaginable.He's a class act no matter how same the show is.I have no doubts he will be active in mma as long as he it fit to compete.


----------

